# Estação meteorológica amadora da Póvoa de Santa Iria



## DRC (9 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Finalmente existe a estação meteorológica da Póvoa de Santa Iria!
é uma La Crosse WS 2350 e está instalada numa varanda no Bairro da Quinta da Piedade, na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Em breve vou pôr umas fotos.
Para melhor divulgar os dados criei um site. Espero que o visitem!

Para visualizar o site cliquem no link abaixo:

Estação meteorológica amadora da Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Parabéns pelo novo projecto, DRC. 

Mais um site, mais um pequeno crescimento para esta comunidade.

Em breve terá que ser o IM a fazer previsões com base nos nossos sites...


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

Lightning disse:


> Parabéns pelo novo projecto, DRC.
> 
> Mais um site, mais um pequeno crescimento para esta comunidade.
> 
> Em breve terá que ser o IM a fazer previsões com base nos nossos sites...



Gostaste do fundo ou parece-te talvez muito infantil?


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

DRC disse:


> Gostaste do fundo ou parece-te talvez muito infantil?



Não é a questão do ser infantil ou não. 

Gostei do fundo, está animado e para começar está razoável. Claro que poderia ser melhorado, mas isso é com tempo. 

Percebi o que me perguntaste, devido aos desenhos e isso, mas acredita que se fosse um fundo parado estava pior.

Podias meter uma imagem de fundo que tenha a ver com a Póvoa de Santa Iria, nem que fosse uma imagem tirada de uma zona alta com vista sobre a cidade, estás a ver?


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Lightning disse:


> Não é a questão do ser infantil ou não.
> 
> Gostei do fundo, está animado e para começar está razoável. Claro que poderia ser melhorado, mas isso é com tempo.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas dicas, vou ver o que posso fazer mas agora vou esperar pelas férias, com a escola não dá para nada.


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

Parabéns DRC  

Estação já registada no Wunderground.
Não te esqueças do Meteoclimatic, AWEAKAS e CWOP pelo menos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

Parabéns pelos progressos.

Depois não te esqueças de fotos da instalação.


----------



## joaoj (10 Dez 2009 às 08:23)

Parabens pela nova estação.


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Muito obrigado, só é pena que não tenha a possibilidade de ter a estação online 24 horas por dia.

As estações da La Crosse podem ser postas no Meteoclimatic.com?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

DRC disse:


> As estações da La Crosse podem ser postas no Meteoclimatic.com?



Todas podem. Não tem rigorosamente nada a ver com a marca. 

Mas para a teres no Meteoclimatic...convém que seja 24h por dia, ou então de nada te serve.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Está fixe. Dps coloca as fotos!



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Todas podem. Não tem rigorosamente nada a ver com a marca.
> 
> Mas para a teres no Meteoclimatic...convém que seja 24h por dia, ou então de nada te serve.


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2009 às 15:15)

Acrescentei um Livro de visitas ao site, espero que visitem o site e deixem um comentario.

Estação meteorológica amadora da Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

*Estão agora disponíveis os registos da estação no meu site: www.meteopovoa.site.vu*

Se tem um site, eu posso divulgá-lo nas "ligações" no meu site.


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 20:24)

O meu site tem agora um novo design.




O que acham?

*Visite-o em: www.meteopovoa.site.vu*


----------

